# www/linux-c6-flashplugin24 disappeared?



## YuryG (Dec 18, 2016)

After luckily updating from 11 to 24 version of www/linux-c6-flashplugin24 now I see that previously installed via port linux-c6-flashplugin-24.0.0.186 is orphaned, there's no its directory in /usr/ports/www. How 's that? Nothing in UPDATING file also.


----------



## hukadan (Dec 18, 2016)

Apparently, you should now use www/linux-flashplayer. From the commit message :


> - Combine linux-c6-flashplugin24 and linux-c7-flashplugin24 into one distro
> independent port like other Linux application ports.
> - Rename flashplugin to flashplayer to match upstream.
> - Tell users to mount linprocfs.
> ...


See also https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=215345.

-- Edit --
This is also mentioned in the MOVED file : https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/blob/0d6a41dc5378a90963041c0d7b87ee5fc2ab462b/MOVED#L8845


----------



## YuryG (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, I didn't see the bug for me. No firefox crashes and flash does work where I need it with www/linux-c6-flashplugin24.


----------



## YuryG (Dec 18, 2016)

And now I can't use flash in Firefox after following update to www/linux-flashplayer, can I?


----------



## hukadan (Dec 18, 2016)

I do not use Flashplayer. But reading the commit message, it seems to me than the right port is now www/flashplayer that will install both www/nspluginwrapper and www/linux-flashplayer then run nspluginwrapper (see https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/www/flashplayer/Makefile?view=markup#l19).


----------



## YuryG (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh, thank you a lot. That was not that obvious way to update. And no instructions. Thank you. Now it seems O.K.


----------



## teo (Dec 18, 2016)

As would be the procedure for that is OK?


----------



## Karl (Dec 18, 2016)

Not exactly what you asked for, but you can bypass flash completely by streaming with smplayer and mpv.


----------



## YuryG (Dec 19, 2016)

teo said:


> As would be the procedure for that is OK?




```
pkg delete www/linux-c6-flashplugin24 www/nspluginwrapper
portinstall www/flashplayer
```
 worked for me.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been having a problem for quite a while updating www/linux-c6-curl due to a security vulnerability but is required. Last night, I uninstalled whichever version of flashplayer I had and tried installing www/flashplayer and it also failed to install curl for the same reason.


----------



## teo (Dec 19, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I've been having a problem for quite a while updating www/linux-c6-curl due to a security vulnerability but is required.



The port www/linux-c6-curl gives error and does not let you install Flash player.


----------



## YuryG (Dec 19, 2016)

It is vulnerable, as it frequently happen with lagging linux- ports. You may manually install it with supposed option  (written with the error message). Or there's some other error?


----------



## fernandel (Dec 30, 2016)

YuryG said:


> ```
> pkg delete www/linux-c6-flashplugin24 www/nspluginwrapper
> portinstall www/flashplayer
> ```
> worked for me.





YuryG said:


> ```
> pkg delete www/linux-c6-flashplugin24 www/nspluginwrapper
> portinstall www/flashplayer
> ```
> worked for me.



Do you need nspluginwrapper still or no, please? I did delete both and install linux-flashplayer but it didn't install nspluginwrapper again.
I have in Firefox:

```
about:plugins
Shockwave Flash
File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Path: /usr/home/ajtim/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Version:
State: Enabled
Shockwave Flash 24.0 r0
```

but when I am going to test on Adobe site and other it doesn't work.


----------



## YuryG (Dec 30, 2016)

fernandel said:


> Do you need nspluginwrapper still or no, please? I did delete both and install linux-flashplayer but it didn't install nspluginwrapper again.
> ...


Well, it's strange. Because www/flashplayer has
www/flashplayer (along with www/linux-flashplayer) as its dependencies. May be your installation of www/flashplayer was not good or the ports' tree is outdated?
(And have you seen message that you should add linprocfs line in /etc/fstab?)


----------



## YuryG (Dec 30, 2016)

Karl said:


> Not exactly what you asked for, but you can bypass flash completely by streaming with smplayer and mpv.


(Unfortunately, Flash video is still faster than HTML5 video on YouTube, and Flash is sometimes needed not for bare multimedia too. Not sure, multimtdia/mpv can help me surf YouTube.)


----------



## fernandel (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you. I deleted flashplayer and install again and it works .


----------



## Karl (Jan 2, 2017)

Smtube is a youtube browsing front end for Smplayer. I've not personally had any performance problems using Mplayer to stream youtube.


----------

